# Heavyocity's Scoring Guitars, any thoughts?



## Ultraxenon (Jun 27, 2016)

Heavyocitys Scoring Guitars is out today. Heavyocity have made some really good add-ons to their Libraries so far, so i Wonder if this is as usable as Vokalise and Natural Forces?


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jun 27, 2016)

I think it sounds great. As a guitarist they have put a lot of the types of thing I do into an instantly playable instrument...which is great for achieving quick (but great sounding) results. 

I'll probably pick this up, but it won't be as much fun as getting the guitar out and tweaking!


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jun 27, 2016)

Im not a guitarist, but i also feel that this soundscapes and phrases could be very usefull in certain types of film scores. I use Vokalise and Natural Forces regulary so i think this would fit right in.
I also been looking a much more expensive library Vir2 Apollo, but im not sure that it is worth 399 dollars


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 27, 2016)

Do you need the original Gravity to make this work?


----------



## CDNmusic (Jun 27, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Do you need the original Gravity to make this work?


No


----------



## sgmusik (Jun 27, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Do you need the original Gravity to make this work?



No, all 3 of the expansions run by themselves.


----------



## sgmusik (Jun 27, 2016)

Ultraxenon said:


> Im not a guitarist, but i also feel that this soundscapes and phrases could be very usefull in certain types of film scores. I use Vokalise and Natural Forces regulary so i think this would fit right in.
> I also been looking a much more expensive library Vir2 Apollo, but im not sure that it is worth 399 dollars



I have both and while Apollo sounds great, so far I think I like the Heavyocity one better and obviously it's a much better deal.


----------



## catsass (Jun 27, 2016)

Chris Hurst said:


> I think it sounds great. As a guitarist they have put a lot of the types of thing I do into an instantly playable instrument...which is great for achieving quick (but great sounding) results.
> I'll probably pick this up, but it won't be as much fun as getting the guitar out and tweaking!


Same boat here. Purchased and ready to set sail.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jun 27, 2016)

Just tried it for the last hour. Really like it so far. It is to the quality level of the two previous expansions and Gravity. My main concern with it is with the melodic content. Although they are really inspiring and really well done, I can see them being quickly overly used. I had that feeling just by listening to the demos and playing with the melodic parts seems to reinforce this. The non melodic content will be a blast to play with though, just like the previous packs. I can see myself using it for inspiration quite often. Combine this with an original melody played on a real guitar or another sampled guitar and you can quickly build something really cool. Pretty solid overall.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 27, 2016)

I bought it today and so far I think it will be useful. They only have 2 tonal centers and both are minor. I wish they would have done just 5ths for some of it. Well designed interface. Love the motion element.


----------



## sgmusik (Jun 27, 2016)

Dr.Quest said:


> I bought it today and so far I think it will be useful. They only have 2 tonal centers and both are minor. I wish they would have done just 5ths for some of it. Well designed interface. Love the motion element.



Yeah, I totally agree, a 5th or a major. That is my only complaint with it. It's all minors. But the sounds are really good. I really like Heavyocity.


----------



## Polarity (Jun 28, 2016)

it seems another of that "resistance is futile" situation.
it sounds great and with a lot of sounds reminding me of Deus Ex Human Revolution sountrack it seems Scoring Guitars would fit perfectly one of my next project album.
Not sure if I saw that and didn't understood... is it possible to retune the guitars?
or their tuning is fixed?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jun 28, 2016)

At current GBP-USD exchange rates (and the right credit card), Americans can get this from Time+Space for $65.44.


----------



## pdub (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Musical Gym (Jun 30, 2016)

How do I get price to go below $79? That's what it shows when I add to cart.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jun 30, 2016)

I paid 79$, isnt that the discount price?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jun 30, 2016)

You have to select to pay in pounds (47.19 excl VAT). If you have a credit card that doesn't ream you on fees, this price converts to a lot less than $79, thanks to the Brexit discount.


----------



## Peter Cavallo (Jun 30, 2016)

I see that they throw it in free when you buy Gravity. I was looking at Omnisphere (similar price range). Which one to buy?


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jun 30, 2016)

I dont own them, but my impression is that Gravity is more limited, but really flexibel in what it does(pads, stings, risers ect) Omnisphere is more like a synth with a lot of sounds that you could tweak as you like. Correct me if im wrong, but this is my impression after watching some YouTube videos. I really would like to have them both


----------



## reutunes (Jul 1, 2016)

I reviewed Scoring Guitars for The Samplecast show and I have to say I was MIGHTY impressed.

They are perfect for some of the styles of music I write - review starts at 4:42


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 1, 2016)

Peter Cavallo said:


> I see that they throw it in free when you buy Gravity. I was looking at Omnisphere (similar price range). Which one to buy?


to me omnisphere and gravity are totally different products. here's just one example: gravity is not a product you'd use to _play_ melodies with, omnisphere doesn't allow you to choose from a huge selection of complex samples and combine those endlessly to create stingers/hits/etc. etc. etc. both products are high end and coexist happily.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jul 1, 2016)

reutunes said:


> I reviewed Scoring Guitars for The Samplecast show and I have to say I was MIGHTY impressed.
> 
> They are perfect for some of the styles of music I write - review starts at 4:42



I love the sound, and im sure it would be usefull in a lot of my tracks


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 24, 2016)

Heavyocity has their summer sale again, and again the Brexit Discount is working in favor of stateside folks. If you order from time+space, and pay in GBP (and you use the right kind of credit card--mine's a CapitalOne card), you can save another 17.5% on Scoring Guitars or 18.5% on DM-307 off the prices direct from Heavyocity through the sale.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm sitting here using Scoring Guitars Gravity Pack 3 right now for a track. I think they're really tremendous and a great sound production. Very useful if you require the odd guitar phrase or a pad etc.

Play with them in conjunction with Indiginus' Renegade Guitar (Telecaster) and it's a great sound.


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 24, 2016)

Just bought it !!!!


----------



## Ultraxenon (Aug 24, 2016)

I maybe pick up some of the master session library, i bought ethnic last sale and i have used it a lot since then. They are so easy to use and have great sound that you could tweak to your liking


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 25, 2016)

Ultraxenon said:


> I maybe pick up some of the master session library, i bought ethnic last sale and i have used it a lot since then. They are so easy to use and have great sound that you could tweak to your liking


Have just ordered Vocalise.
Looking at everything else on offer, The Master Sessions are intriguing to me based on demo sounds and could fill a gap in my libraries. Would like a nice Taiko sample set. Does anyone have anything else to say about them good/bad/indifferent? Looking at the ensemble drums collection and/or the ethnics, though both may be overkill.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 25, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Does anyone have anything else to say about them good/bad/indifferent?


I'm an amateur at best, so feel free to disregard the following. I have the Master Session set that you didn't ask about, Metals, and they're killer for massive stuff, particularly layered with other percussion. I feel like a lot of epic drums are very bass and reverb heavy, such that they sound great alone, but they very quickly muddy up a mix; the metals add perfect snap to those epic drums and make them ten times more impactful. I've layered them with taikos and whatnot from NI's Action Strikes and they sound great.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 25, 2016)

Edit - scratch that. Need to open my eyes and ears more. It is 1.45am though.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 25, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> I'm an amateur at best, so *feel free to disregard *the following. I have the Master Session set that you didn't ask about, Metals, and they're killer for massive stuff, particularly layered with other percussion. I feel like a lot of epic drums are very bass and reverb heavy, such that they sound great alone, but they very quickly muddy up a mix; the metals add perfect snap to those epic drums and make them ten times more impactful. I've layered them with taikos and whatnot from NI's Action Strikes and they sound great.


Not at all (for the bit in bold). Thank you for sharing. Will take another look at the metals.


----------



## ag75 (Aug 25, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Heavyocity has their summer sale again, and again the Brexit Discount is working in favor of stateside folks. If you order from time+space, and pay in GBP (and you use the right kind of credit card--mine's a CapitalOne card), you can save another 17.5% on Scoring Guitars or 18.5% on DM-307 off the prices direct from Heavyocity through the sale.


Thanks for directing me towards Time and Space. I was able to pick this up for $56 through Pay Pal. Great Deal! #Brexit!


----------



## stixman (Aug 25, 2016)

I love Scoring Guitars real time saver worth it


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 25, 2016)

I bought Scoring Guitars about a month back, and like it very much, even though I play guitar myself. Not so much because of any of the guitar performances, which I could pretty easily duplicate, but because of the sound design that Heavyocity did on the resulting samples. I think I could spend months trying to do sound design on my own guitar recordings and still not come up with anything as cool as their efforts.


----------



## zeng (Aug 25, 2016)

It is a very cool library, I loved it! I hope Heavyocity makes series of this...


----------



## Killiard (Aug 25, 2016)

I just bought Vocalise yesterday. Reading this thread is now making want to spend more money on Scoring Guitars. Damn it.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 26, 2016)

Bought it! Looking forward it to use it on my next TV score project!


----------



## Ultraxenon (Aug 26, 2016)

Vokalise and Scoring Guitars are excellent librarys, it has nice cinematic sound without any tweaking. Heavyocity delivers


----------



## Ultraxenon (Aug 26, 2016)

Just bought Master Sessions Metals think it will be a nice addition to Damage and APE. I dont think the Master Session series does a good enough job on its own(it depends on the genre maybe) I think it has a massive, big sound, but not as detailed as the more expensive librarys on the market. I have used Ethnic a lot and it blends Perfect with damage and Action Strikes.


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 26, 2016)

Ultraxenon said:


> Just bought Master Sessions Metals think it will be a nice addition to Damage and APE. I dont think the Master Session series does a good enough job on its own(it depends on the genre maybe) I think it has a massive, big sound, but not as detailed as the more expensive librarys on the market. I have used Ethnic a lot and it blends Perfect with damage and Action Strikes.



Hi, is metals session worth to get?


----------



## Ultraxenon (Aug 26, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Hi, is metals session worth to get?


I haven't used it yet, but i come back to you as soon as i have tested for some hours


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 26, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Hi, is metals session worth to get?


yes. very much.


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 26, 2016)

Ultraxenon said:


> I haven't used it yet, but i come back to you as soon as i have tested for some hours


Let us know, thx


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 26, 2016)

I


babylonwaves said:


> yes. very much.



It sounds great in those review demo


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 26, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> I
> 
> It sounds great in those review demo



In my opinion Ensemble Metals is the best of the Master Sessions lineup (and I have all of them). The metals, especially the lower pitched ones, have both a weight and a brilliance that really adds punch to a track.


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 26, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> In my opinion Ensemble Metals is the best of the Master Sessions lineup (and I have all of them). The metals, especially the lower pitched ones, have both a weight and a brilliance that really adds punch to a track.



+1 A very flexible library. Picked this up last Black Friday and still exploring its depths.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Aug 26, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Let us know, thx


I tested Metals just for a couple of hours, but my impression is very good, slightly better than Ethnic. The low end is just amazing. I really think this library will be used a lot in the future Worth the money


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 26, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Heavyocity has their summer sale again, and again the Brexit Discount is working in favor of stateside folks. If you order from time+space, and pay in GBP (and you use the right kind of credit card--mine's a CapitalOne card), you can save another 17.5% on Scoring Guitars or 18.5% on DM-307 off the prices direct from Heavyocity through the sale.



As far as I can see the prices are the same, or better at US retailers vs ordering in GBP. For example TimeSpace is selling Scoring Guitars for £51.54 which today (according to google) = $67.70. Where as JRRshop is selling $69.00 but the price drops to $58.65 when you add it to your cart! Unless I'm missing something it seems better to just buy from JRR or AudioDeluxe.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 26, 2016)

JT3_Jon said:


> As far as I can see the prices are the same, or better at US retailers vs ordering in GBP. For example TimeSpace is selling Scoring Guitars for £51.54 which today (according to google) = $67.70. Where as JRRshop is selling $69.00 but the price drops to $58.65 when you add it to your cart! Unless I'm missing something it seems better to just buy from JRR or AudioDeluxe.


You should be looking at the price excluding VAT.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh I see. So its £42.95, which is a couple of dollars less than US - though make sure your credit card does not have foreign transaction fees.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 26, 2016)

Ultraxenon said:


> I tested Metals just for a couple of hours, but my impression is very good, slightly better than Ethnic. The low end is just amazing. I really think this library will be used a lot in the future Worth the money


To you and the others who are keen on the MS metals, do they stand up on their own, or is it in combination with the likes of MS ethnic? I'm considering options with the MS series now. Is it worth getting them all (bundled)? Or is that overkill (a lot of doubling up)?

I have Albion One Darwin currently. Which has limited metals on a some patches as well as some marvellous octabans, rotos, toms, bass and sub hits spread over several patches. If you're in a position to comment, would the Master Sessions add much? Thank you in advance (I'm well aware that I'm asking for opinions too, so if you have one please share).


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 27, 2016)

Anyone has the Sample Logic Cinematic Guitars & Scoring Guitars?


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 28, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> To you and the others who are keen on the MS metals, do they stand up on their own, or is it in combination with the likes of MS ethnic? I'm considering options with the MS series now. Is it worth getting them all (bundled)? Or is that overkill (a lot of doubling up)?
> 
> I have Albion One Darwin currently. Which has limited metals on a some patches as well as some marvellous octabans, rotos, toms, bass and sub hits spread over several patches. If you're in a position to comment, would the Master Sessions add much? Thank you in advance (I'm well aware that I'm asking for opinions too, so if you have one please share).



I'm in a similar boat. I've got the Albions (1,2,ONE) so the Darwin and Hyper Toms XXL etc really cover those 'big drum' sounds well. I added Metals rather than Ensemble Drums/Ethnic because I felt Metals added more to my collection rather than duplicated it in a parallel fashion. There's a lot of great usable sounds in Metals I haven't heard elsewhere. I do wish the Spitfire stuff had the Heavyocity (or any) sequencer/loop engine though... 

If you don't have any Master Session libraries the _whole lot_ together would keep you entertained in everything bar electronica etc. for months and months. The flexibility to mash up the loops and create your own grooves from parts is very deep.

Daniel James did a great video on Metals. That sold it for me (over Ensemble Drums) when I was looking at Heavyocity during the BF Sales last year:


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 28, 2016)

Jaybee said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I've got the Albions (1,2,ONE) so the Darwin and Hyper Toms XXL etc really cover those 'big drum' sounds well. I added Metals rather than Ensemble Drums/Ethnic because I felt Metals added more to my collection rather than duplicated it in a parallel fashion. There's a lot of great usable sounds in Metals I haven't heard elsewhere. I do wish the Spitfire stuff had the Heavyocity (or any) sequencer/loop engine though...
> 
> If you don't have any Master Session libraries the _whole lot_ together would keep you entertained in everything bar electronica etc. for months and months. The flexibility to mash up the loops and create your own grooves from parts is very deep.
> 
> Daniel James did a great video on Metals. That sold it for me (over Ensemble Drums) when I was looking at Heavyocity during the BF Sales last year:



Cheers Jaybee. That's all very helpful. I've seen lots of Daniel James' vids but somehow missed that one. I shall review it now.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 28, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Anyone has the Sample Logic Cinematic Guitars & Scoring Guitars?


Hi, I have them both.
Cheers, 
Thorsten


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 28, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Hi, I have them both.
> Cheers,
> Thorsten


Is it worth to have both?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 28, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> Is it worth to have both?


Yes, they do not compete, they complete each other


----------

